# How do I deprogram a troon?



## Kabuki Actor (Mar 23, 2020)

Okay, it's tragically common to see someone on the same websites as me go full "look at how feminine I am!" Constantly talking about their soul gender, etc. You know, like someone who got their dysphoria of the shelves of the internet and is buying that validation DLC. What, do I tell these people, to explain that their perception of themselves has been altered by the internet and that this dysphoria is not an intrinsic part of their being.


----------



## Freya (Mar 23, 2020)

you can't reason with mentally ill people


----------



## JULAY (Mar 23, 2020)

Tell them that if they troon out nobody will want to have sex with them ever again. This also has the advantage of being true.


----------



## Recoil (Mar 23, 2020)

Don't worry, I hear close to half of all troons deprogram themselves instantly at some point


----------



## Rafal Gan Ganowicz (Mar 23, 2020)

Not much you can do except
  a) counsell suicide
b) counsel against suicide and lie that life will get better

At this point in the game, it's really down to a question of living and harming others or bowing out.


----------



## Guy Made Of Bees (Mar 23, 2020)

He's a dead man walking, just move on and save yourself some frustration. You'll just be labeled a terf and a horrible person and he will get dicked down by a predator with a girldick anyway.


----------



## Vietnam Ron (Mar 23, 2020)

Campaign for legalized euthanasia or show them tranny horrorstories like Kevin Gibes.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Mar 23, 2020)

Let them 41%.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Mar 23, 2020)

Just stick a black drangus in their mouth, and hope they choke to death before they can embarrass themselves.


----------



## Chad Nasty (Mar 23, 2020)

You gotta just start giving them blowjobs non-stop.


----------



## Judge Holden (Mar 23, 2020)

With bullets

Dont even have to fire them. Just place a loaded gun in front of a troon and there is a 50/50 chance they find an excuse to shoot themselves within thirty seconds


----------



## Coolio55 (Mar 23, 2020)

You have a better chance reprogramming a terminator.
*Hugh Neutron voice* Sorry!


----------



## that jerk over there (Mar 23, 2020)

You really can't. They must come to their senses by themselves, one way or another.



SickNastyBastard said:


> You gotta just start giving them blowjobs non-stop.


Username checks out.


----------



## Xarpho (Mar 23, 2020)

Unless you actually know someone in person, it's useless. Most websites are run by cucks and/or crazy people and trying to convince someone that being trans is a bad idea will get you banned or censored. If it's someone you know and you catch the problem early, you can try talking to them and figuring out the issue. Of course, by the time by the time they're bragging about femininity...


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Mar 23, 2020)

I'm sorry but this site exists to laugh at and bully troons to death, not deprogram them.


----------



## Tookie (Mar 23, 2020)

You have to kidnap them and bring them to a shed in the woods. Then you have to fuck them over and over again until they understand they are just gay and not a tranny.


----------



## MrTroll (Mar 23, 2020)

Introduce them to Jesus. by killing them


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Mar 23, 2020)

Odds are high they'd just call you a bigot and block you if you tried.

You could try pointing out that dysphoria is something most humans go through and that trans rhetoric allows big perverts like Jonathan Yaniv to claim they're true and honest women, though.

This image isn't perfect but you could use it:


----------



## HIVidaBoheme (Mar 23, 2020)

You have to literally murder and rape them, in no particular order.


----------



## Marco Fucko (Mar 23, 2020)

Teach them to sing baritone.


----------



## Hatoful Dandy (Mar 23, 2020)

"Look down.  Are you honestly pleased with how THAT looks?"


----------



## Lady Pigroach (Mar 23, 2020)

Disengage


----------



## sadstuck (Mar 23, 2020)

Pray.


----------



## Xenomorph (Mar 23, 2020)

50% of time they all do.


----------



## keyboredsm4shthe2nd (Mar 23, 2020)

You give them a single lead supplement to the back of the skull.


----------



## Pizza Time (Mar 23, 2020)

Trying to deprogram a troon is like trying to cure someone's depression. A third party can't force it upon them, they have to realize they have a problem and want to fix it first. Just cut ties and move on, it's not your problem.


----------



## Consider Lizärds (Mar 23, 2020)

you need the installation discs, and their serial number.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Mar 23, 2020)

Slip 'em some LSD and make them watch old Western movies.  I don't know if it would cure them, but it probably can't hurt them.


----------



## Near (Mar 23, 2020)

They were stupid enough to let the trend of trooning out influence them. Just sit back and find better friends.


----------



## Reverend (Mar 23, 2020)

Offer to Pay for their transition. Then send them your PepCoin wallet info.


----------



## TiggerNits (Mar 23, 2020)

All the inputs needed to fix a troon are measured in millimeters or calibers


----------



## Joe Swanson (Mar 23, 2020)

I'm something of an armchair therapist for friends (because I seem to attract the most unstable people) and I've found that the first big hurdle with helping anyone who is mentally ill is that you need a high degree of trust so the person won't just push you away over things he/she doesn't want to hear. However I wouldn't know how to approach helping a troon considering society is actively telling them what they're doing is good but to hazard a guess a way to go at it you'd do something similar to with an abuse victim by first getting them out of the influence of troons and apologists and then break down the flood wall of negative feelings they've built up behind a sort of unstable mental wall. Now in cases of abuse victims I've dealt with this way I couldn't stress the importance of basically babysitting them until they get through the worst of it and I really wouldn't say its worth wasting your time on an Internet troon you've never met


----------



## DumbDude42 (Mar 23, 2020)

you can't just talk someone out of being a troon. it's like trying to convince a heroin junkie of dropping the habit, or trying to explain to a schizophrenic that the voices in his head aren't real.


----------



## Robert James (Mar 23, 2020)

FIrst answer Bullet,

Second answer
It depends on how well you know them and it will take a lot of work.


----------



## Nephi (Mar 23, 2020)

Don't. Around 41% troons deprogram themselves anyway.


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Mar 23, 2020)

Here you are







https://digitalcommons.lmu.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=1309&context=llr


----------



## Cool kitties club (Mar 23, 2020)

All you can do is hope they have the foresight to realize they were groomed by toxic internet groups before they hero.


----------



## (((Oban Lazcano Kamz))) (Mar 23, 2020)

you must have sex with it, prove your dominance TAKE IT BY FORCE!!!!!!!


----------



## break these cuffs (Mar 23, 2020)

You should fuck them


----------



## Dwight Frye (Mar 23, 2020)

Take away their internet access. Makes it that much harder to attention whore. Most of them are too autistic to interact face to face with people, so they'll just hole up in their room and starve to death like God intended.


----------



## {o}P II (Mar 23, 2020)

Fangsofjeff said:


> Odds are high they'd just call you a bigot and block you if you tried.
> 
> You could try pointing out that dysphoria is something most humans go through and that trans rhetoric allows big perverts like Jonathan Yaniv to claim they're true and honest women, though.
> 
> ...


Imagine a stranger sending you this image

you wonder who the real mentalists are


----------



## Kabuki Actor (Mar 23, 2020)

Fangsofjeff said:


> Odds are high they'd just call you a bigot and block you if you tried.
> 
> You could try pointing out that dysphoria is something most humans go through and that trans rhetoric allows big perverts like Jonathan Yaniv to claim they're true and honest women, though.
> 
> ...


This is interesting but it looks more like an /lgbt/ shitpost made for the entertainment of people who already had no illusions about gender, than an actual attempt to speak to tumblr crazies on their own terms.


3119967d0c said:


> Here you are


Got it, call their parents. If nothing else the fact that the tranny somehow doxxed themselves enough for me to do that will convince them that this person has had enough internet for the next half decade.


----------



## sperginity (Mar 23, 2020)

they are having some kind of personal crisis that has nothing to do with trooning out. Try to figure out what is wrong and support them in facing it. Trooning out is sometimes a cowardly way to avoid facing something terrifying. 

Or, they might just be a huge fuckin' pervert, and you can't do anything to help them.


----------



## Biden's Chosen (Mar 23, 2020)

It can't always be done, but I mindjewed one out of it. I said: "Everybody is cheering for you now because it's new, but they'll stop when the novelty wears off and then it's back to normal." and "a lot of people will judge you for it and you will live a harsher life. You may think it isn't fair, but it is the reality and it's a fight you'll be fighting without making much progress for the rest of your life, never quite knowing when you'll have to fight the next fight and whether you'll have the energy for it."


----------



## Spunt (Mar 23, 2020)

Unless they are your dependents, or they have actively asked for your help or advice, leave them alone. One of life's toughest lessons is that you can't help everyone, and it isn't your responsibility to do so either. People need to be allowed to make their own mistakes, and intervening in people's lives without their consent "for their own good" is how bad things happen. 

Sometimes someone's only purpose in life is to serve as a warning to others. That's why this site exists. We laugh at cows, but we learn from them too.


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Mar 23, 2020)

If they don't immediately call you a problematic bigoted shitlord, there are some questions you could ask.

- How do you define gender? What makes you think you were assigned the wrong one at birth?
- When did you start feeling dysphoric? Any idea what triggered it?
- Why not call yourself gender nonconforming instead of trans? There is nothing wrong with disregarding gender norms.
- (bring up what HRT and SRS could do to their health and the fact that these things don't necessarily cure dysphoria)


----------



## Notgoodwithusernames (Mar 23, 2020)

Whatever the opposite of sissy hypnosis is called


----------



## heyilikeyourmom (Mar 23, 2020)

Stop trying to fix your friends and make threads on them instead.


----------



## Demonslayer1776 (Mar 23, 2020)

Show them how the sausage is made


----------



## Pissmaster (Mar 23, 2020)

Elkesh Taro said:


> This is interesting but it looks more like an /lgbt/ shitpost made for the entertainment of people who already had no illusions about gender, than an actual attempt to speak to tumblr crazies on their own terms.



Yeah, anyone who's not insane will see that and laugh because it points out the inconsistencies in postmodern identity dysphoria rules. Race dysphoria never caught on because to them, being white is seen as a universally bad thing, and that'd provide an easy out for anyone who's white.  Body dysmorphia in terms of fatness doesn't work because it contradicts the whole "healthy at any size" movement and undermines the ability to get offended at fat shaming.  In terms of height, it doesn't count either because it's bizarrely okay to make fun of short men.  

Plus, a troon would just look at it for one second, say "that's bigoted, you're a bigot", and move on. Facts just don't work with those people, it's all about the feelings.  If trying to tell them straight up things like:



Trump's Chosen said:


> It can't always be done, but I mindjewed one out of it. I said: "Everybody is cheering for you now because it's new, but they'll stop when the novelty wears off and then it's back to normal." and "a lot of people will judge you for it and you will live a harsher life. You may think it isn't fair, but it is the reality and it's a fight you'll be fighting without making much progress for the rest of your life, never quite knowing when you'll have to fight the next fight and whether you'll have the energy for it."


doesn't work, they're already gone. 

So you might as well just start making fun of them and see if they either double down, or snap out of it.  It's so heavily based in emotion that your only real tool is to try and shame them out of it, but if they're already a part of a troon community, they're 99% positive to double down and whine to their troon buddies who'll try to slander you, and maybe even attempt a character assassination.


----------



## b0o0pinsn0o0tz (Mar 23, 2020)

Nothing can be done. Just walk away before it gets horribly depressing.


----------



## Book Thief (Mar 23, 2020)

And rob the Farms of potential comedy material? Why on Earth would you want to do that?

...But in all seriousness, the libertarian in me tells me that you shouldn't bother. The more you tell someone that they shouldn't do something they want to do, the more they're going to want to do it anyway, just to spite you. Humans are weird like that. And besides that, it's _their_ life, not yours. They can do what the hell the want with it, even if "what they want" involves "chopping their dick off and getting a stink ditch."


----------



## soft kitty (Mar 24, 2020)

There really isn't much you can do aside from refusing to indulge in their paranoid delusional fantasies.

In a just world, the only treatment for gender dysphoria would be therapy, not genital mutilation.


----------



## Positron (Mar 24, 2020)

Why bother?  Make some new friends instead.


----------



## Cadda Cadda (Mar 24, 2020)

Changing people's minds is a very very difficult feat. Even professionals who use persuasions (sellers, politicians, etc.) can often pull it only for that brief moment which leads to the sale/vote.
The only long lasting way of shifting anyone worldview is to let them arrive there by themselves.

Your friend is probably addicted to the validation of to the troon clique, so what can you do is:
- be supportive of his accomplishments whatever they are (programming, art, work, college). This will hopefully attenuate the troon <-> dopamine link in his mind.
- do not show much reaction to any trooney "look how girly I am" moment.
- if along the road there is any "maybe I have made the wrong choice" moment (or even a slight doubt): listen attentively and amplify "seed of doubt" and reassure him that whichever choice he makes, it's going to be OK.

I would love to say "It works 95%" of the time, but the harsh truth is you cannot help someone who doesn't want to help him/herself.


----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (Mar 24, 2020)

Show him Cosmo Wright and tell that he will never be as feminine and beautiful.


----------



## Next Task (Mar 24, 2020)

Take time to grieve for the friend you've more than likely just lost. If you could persuade them over the internet to do what they should do - shut off the computer, see a therapist, hear some harsh truths about what lies their emotions are telling them - then you're late. They've instead been listening to the people who have been providing, either actively or passively, a source of validation, an excuse to why they're unhappy, and a solution that doesn't work, but if they just take the next step, maybe they'll finally be happy.

You can try. The closest thing to good suggestions are in this thread. But it's near-impossible in real life, let alone online, and even if you were to somehow succeed they'd likely still hate you for it. Distance yourself for your own sake so none of the fallout gets on you.


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Mar 24, 2020)

keyboredsm4shthe2nd said:


> You give them a single lead supplement to the back of the skull.



I don't think there's anything here to suggest that they've snapped anyone's neck.


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Mar 25, 2020)

A summary of this thread.


----------



## Idiotron (Mar 25, 2020)

They were convinced by being told certain things over and over again.
You want to deprogram them, you have to slowly chip away at their shell.
Day after day, poke little holes in their worldview until eventually, it crumbles.
It will take a while but that's how you do it.


----------



## pwnest injun (Mar 25, 2020)

An insane person can only recognize their insanity when they see it outside of themselves.  

You have to troon out harder and faster then them, OP.  Become an abusive solipsistic nightmare and shout them down.  Good luck.


----------



## Oglooger (Mar 25, 2020)

They're already dead, Jim.


----------

